# Cat litter



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there.. Can you recommend best cat litter for multiple cats? I bought scoopfree but not as effective as I though plus the refills is so expensive as I need to replace the refill twice a week or outmost a week... Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Many of my cat friends use Thomas's clumping litter but some are moving over to the white crystal type one that's scented.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lugging cat litter up flights of stairs (who fricken decided to put the door of a building on the opposite of where everyone parks ?????? ) got old quickly. 

I found this BREEZE Cat Litter System | PetFoodDirect And has been a god send. Two cats and the pads last about a week. I change out one bag of litter once a month. 

I have no idea if you can get it in the uae though


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Lugging cat litter up flights of stairs (who fricken decided to put the door of a building on the opposite of where everyone parks ?????? ) got old quickly.
> 
> I found this BREEZE Cat Litter System | PetFoodDirect And has been a god send. Two cats and the pads last about a week. I change out one bag of litter once a month.
> 
> I have no idea if you can get it in the uae though


I like this... Where did you buy your pellets? Petfooddirect? Will they deliver in dubai? Thanks


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Lugging cat litter up flights of stairs (who fricken decided to put the door of a building on the opposite of where everyone parks ?????? ) got old quickly.
> 
> I found this BREEZE Cat Litter System | PetFoodDirect And has been a god send. Two cats and the pads last about a week. I change out one bag of litter once a month.
> 
> I have no idea if you can get it in the uae though


I like this... Where did you buy your pellets? Petfooddirect? Will they deliver in dubai? Thanks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can always set up a forwardng account and places who won't ship internationally, you have the ability to order from.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I use Thomas... cheap and effective


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

i have one of the automated cat litter boxes that i don't use... you can have it if you want it. I convinced my 2 to go outside, thru the fence line and do their business in the desert outside of the community so it's no longer needed.


----------



## majals85 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hassli said:


> Hi there.. Can you recommend best cat litter for multiple cats? I bought scoopfree but not as effective as I though plus the refills is so expensive as I need to replace the refill twice a week or outmost a week... Thanks


hello we manufacture catlitter cheap and very active for information call me 050 444 0726


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

How much is the litter? Can I used it on my machine? Is it fine granules?
Thanks


----------



## majals85 (Jun 7, 2012)

majals85 said:


> hello we manufacture catlitter cheap and very active for information call me 050 444 0726


5 dh per kg


----------



## majals85 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hassli said:


> How much is the litter? Can I used it on my machine? Is it fine granules?
> Thanks


sure it 100 green material and cost only 5 dh for 1 kg


----------

